# Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2010)

*img585.imageshack.us/img585/4245/assassinscreedbrotherhol.jpg

*Official Web Page*: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
*Developer*: Ubisoft Montreal
*Publisher*: Ubisoft 
*Genre*: Action/Adventure
*Release date*: November 16, 2010 (North American) [X360 & PS3]; February 22, 2011 (North America) [PC]

*Game Description*:



> The critically acclaimed single-player experience of Assassin's Creed is back and better than ever as Ezio returns in an epic struggle against the powerful Templar Order. Now a legendary Master Assassin, he must journey into Italy's greatest city, Rome, center of power, greed and corruption to strike at the heart of the enemy. Defeating the corrupt tyrants entrenched there will require not only strength, but leadership, as Ezio commands an entire Brotherhood that will rally to his side. Only by working together can the Assassins defeat their mortal enemies.



*Game Features*:



> * Choose from multiple authentic character classes, each with their own signature weapons and killing moves. With richly-detailed maps and a wide variety of unique multiplayer modes, you'll never fight the same way twice
> * As Ezio, a legendary Master Assassin, experience over 15 hours of single player gameplay set in the living, breathing, unpredictable city of Rome
> * Recruit and train promising young Assassins. Deploy them across the city as you see fit, or call upon them to aid you in your quests
> * Collaborate with real historical characters such as Leonardo da Vinci, Niccolo Machiavelli and Caterina Sforza
> * Swiftly eliminate your enemies using tools such as poison darts, parachutes, double hidden blades, hidden guns, and an advanced flying machine at your disposal



*Screenshots*:

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/8789/assassinscreedbrotherho.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/2819/assassinscreedbrotherhoh.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/8896/assassinscreedbrotherhox.jpg

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8789/assassinscreedbrotherho.jpg

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/2819/assassinscreedbrotherhoh.jpg

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/135/assassinscreedbrotherhow.jpg


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 12, 2010)

Ezio has finally landed.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2010)

Geek, Where the hell are you? The brotherhood beckons your presence. 

I'll give you a sneak preview of the game tomorrow. We'll finally see how Ezio and his Brotherhood progress in Rome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw it just now. 

You guys can unleash hell.. err.. Rome.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2010)

looks funny


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 13, 2010)

Game unplayable for now.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2010)

I heard the PC version will be delayed. I will be the happiest if it doesn't. Love Ezio.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *img585.imageshack.us/img585/4245/assassinscreedbrotherhol.jpg
> OH!
> 
> *Screenshots*:
> ...


*faints*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Geek, Where the hell are you? The brotherhood beckons your presence.
> 
> I'll give you a sneak preview of the game tomorrow. We'll finally see how Ezio and his Brotherhood progress in Rome.



Sorry, 'cause I fainted and I woke up now. But, here I am! And... err.... please, pleeeaaassseee no previews! Or I'll die. 

*Ezio kicks Nomad's ass REAL HARD!!* Yep, there ye go people.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

@geek,
please don't quote images and please don't post paradoxical posts that contradicts with your previous posts (IIRC, you posted something different in game addiction thread) 

@all 360 folks,

I heard that pre release copy of brotherhood has problems with new drives (LT drives, i think). Is it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2010)

Alright folks, 'Mission Brotherhood' was a major failure. At least for me and Ethan. 

At 0900 hours this morning, I had gathered all the intel and the mission was a go. Popped in the disc in the Xbox 360 drive and there it was, the "can't read the disc" error. Apparently, the enemy i.e. Microsoft has introduced a new form of disc-checking for the new games. 

All the crap aside, I was really excited about this game and now I'm pissed. Pissed bad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

then.. what i heard is true. 

wait for new firmware  LOL


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

@NVIDIAGeek

I'd like to emphasize on the fact that what you sometimes post is considered spam. I can cite examples if I want. If this doesn't stop, then the super moderators here are thinking of taking some kind of action. And please use sane sentences.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 13, 2010)

This thread belongs to geek.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *faints*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty darned sure you're not going to answer this one correctly, but I'll ask anyway. How old are you?

You see, we all are excited about  games. Heck I was so bloody pumped up this morning, I set an alarm for 7AM just to burn the game, play it and post my first impressions on the forum. What turned out to be is a completely different story. But my point is that you have to stop posting like a junkie who's high on Marijuana. Your posts don't mean squat to most of the members around here. 

The sole reason why you're still here is that some of us don't want you to be banned. The other day, me, Vamsi and Ico were talking about you on the IRC. Ico wanted to ban you but Vamsi talked him out of it. To be honest, I was voting for a ban. It's becoming really hard to put up with all the non-sense that you post. Half the time I can't even make out anything from your posts. I don't like the way you post at all.  Now that was about me. Other members don't think all that well of you either. I won't take names though. 

I didn't really mean to come hard at you but I wanted to present my opinion of you to everyone, and of course, to you. So, please stop screwing around and try to contribute something related to, maybe, gaming...  I'm sick of your psychotic rants about Ezio, Nomad and whoever the hell it is you spam about.

I sincerely hope you don't turn a blind eye to this post and give a thought to it. A deep one at that.

One more thing. STOP QUOTING LONG POSTS AND IMAGES!



vamsi_krishna said:


> @geek,
> please don't quote images and please don't post paradoxical posts that contradicts with your previous posts (IIRC, you posted something different in game addiction thread)
> 
> @all 360 folks,
> ...



I'll purchase it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL. Flames again.

No spammin' from here on. Y'all know I love Ezio and Nomad, right? That's 'nuff for me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't you have a...umm...life? You love virtual characters.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> LOL. Flames again.
> 
> No spammin' from here on. Y'all know I love Ezio and Nomad, right? That's 'nuff for me.


When a user is angry with you, just give him a proper reason or explanation, instead of just ignoring him/her. Sunny typed almost 3 paragraphs to tell you how irritated his is, but you ignored him in just 1 line. Now, people don't like that attitude. If I recall correctly, users like Ethan_Hunt, vamsi_krishna etc. tried to warn you. And I think Ethan_hunt kept you in ignore list for quite a long time. These are just few examples on how pissed users were at you. Inspite of receiving many complaints, moderators spared you because they thought you just need time to mingle or grow up. But the sad thing is that you are doing the same even today. But most of the TDF members here care about you..that's why they report less..but will send PMs to admins/mods to just warn you.

And I repeat.. You've reached your limit. If I receive one more PMs about your 3/4 language, your irritatingly sized quotes or words like "phuc", "darn", "Sh!t" etc. you will have to face the consequences. This forum has been very patient with you. If you were in any other forum with this attitude, I would bet that you would have been kicked out there ages ago. 

And, I think you are a good gamer. Please try to show that in your posts by writing legible sentences and words. The weird Texan accent that you try to imply in your post can be considered as offensive to the people who speak those accent, because of the tone and intensity of the that. Please post in sane sentences. No one here is telling you to hide your feelings for "Ezio Auditore da Firenze" or "Nomad, the nanosuit man." I'm telling you to write in a way that will increase their respect and not decreasing instead.

Ok, NVIDIAGeek. I think, you've realized the mistake you have been doing all the time. Now we all suppose you to stay that way. We all assume that there won't be any obnoxiously irritating posts of yours.

And, I hope that you'll continue with a good decorum and be active in our forum. I also hope that I haven't wasted my time posting this thread.

All the best


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

^^that was some serious stuff....

never knew it happens here too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2010)

Lots of shady stuff happens on this forum. You just don't know it yet.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2010)

lets talk about it on IRC tomorrow


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2010)

Loved the news about the new X360 Anti-piracy firmware. 
Ezio deserves it. Way to go MS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 16, 2010)

Here comes the anti-piracy squad. Meh...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2010)

They are not AntiPiracy squad. they are just Anti Xbox Owners squad. They were jealous about you x360 owners grabbing every game, before it even got released. Now, they can finally cherish.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 16, 2010)

c4eva to the rescue


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2010)

You guys have completely misunderstood the "principle" of piracy which is "if you love the game buy it" which most digitians don't.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2010)

^ LOL.. that is the funniest statement I've ever heard. If you like it or not.. if you are Infringing the copyrights,you are a member of Copyright Infringementers club. All you can get by purchasing the game you liked is a Little Moral/Ego boost(It feels pretty sweet though). But that will not change the fact that one violated plenty of Copyrights before. But this notion of ditigitans you pointed out has less to do with Morals and Principles but more with economic position of their' and country.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2010)

Economic condition matters. But i think if you have an rig of about 30-50K then it directly means that you are economically well more or less. And you don't even have 1K for a game that "highly" deserves it? Thats pfft. 
Well lets not get started on the piracy thing. No discussion in the world will bring a solution to it unless the moral of peeple change.


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn Ezio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waiting impatiently for PC release.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Economic condition matters. But i think if you have an rig of about 30-50K then it directly means that you are economically well more or less. And you don't even have 1K for a game that "highly" deserves it? Thats pfft.
> Well lets not get started on the piracy thing. No discussion in the world will bring a solution to it unless the moral of peeple change.



You cannot convince your parents to shell out money on Video Games but you can for getting a rig.

Anyway IMO pirated games are a lot less hassle in terms of user experience than most of the genuinely purchased one. I just don't get the point of whirring a DVD in my drive everytime I want to play xyz game. I'd rather get a no CD patch and keep my DVDs in pristine condition.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2010)

Can we please, for the love of everything good on this earth, steer away from this talk?

This thread was created for a purpose, and that is to discuss about the game. I haven't seen a single post which reflects on the game. So please stop derailing the thread.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 16, 2010)

Brothers.. AC Brotherhood has been reviewed(by IGN)

Link


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 17, 2010)

EG gave 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2010)

Ze Tizarget has be acquizired!

Need some pics? Those will be of my TV playing AC:B though.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 17, 2010)

^ I'll get it stasera

Yes and pics needs to be Full HD,

Ezio is 15th Century James Bond no doubt about it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Ze Tizarget has be acquizired!
> 
> Need some pics? Those will be of my TV playing AC:B though.



sicuro myfriend, sicuro.

grazie.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you Desmond Miles, Ezio 2.0.

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/1536/ac3qm.th.jpg

OMG! He can climb! 

*img576.imageshack.us/img576/7398/ac1i.th.jpg

The Villa in 2012. Not looking so hot, is it?

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/6513/ac2s.th.jpg

That's all for now. More coming.

On sequence 3 currently.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2010)

Completed the first sequence and my god, this has improved leaps and bounds in terms of story progression. It first gives us a brief over-view of the events of both the games and then picks up from right where we left off in the sequel, right inside the Vatican. I won't disclose any spoilers for the storyline as this needs to be experienced first hand for the Assassin's Creed lovers. For now, the first sequence was just amazing and set the tone for rest of the game. The PS3 version is OK I guess, not that bad in terms of visual quality. 2 of the most notable features I could spot in the first 45 minutes is the awe-inspiring soundtrack and the brilliant voice acting. I don't like Ezio's new look at all. But his conversations are just hilarious and he's still the "womanizer" that he was in the first AC2. 

I have to post this one tiny detail though, not a major spoiler or story revelation:


Spoiler



If you thought the romantic encounter with Cristina in AC2 was hot, wait till you check out the sensual sequence between Ezio and Caterina (the countess of Forli) in this game.



Ubisoft is just great in creating flawless character animations.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

^^that is so awesome.......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2010)

Soundtrack in Assassin's Creed Brotherhood is one of the best I've ever heard in a video game!

The doctor - A man of your age will not heal with these medicines. 
Ezio - A man of my age, imbecile!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 18, 2010)

Isn't the Soundtrack same as AC II ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2010)

It is, but slightly improved with some additions.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 18, 2010)

I think brother hood has it's own set of songs as well.




Spoiler






> 1. 	"Master Assassin"
> 2. 	"City of Rome"
> 3. 	"Cesare Borgia"
> 4. 	"Flags of Rome"
> ...







I think few players will consider song names as spoilers. So, Spoiler quoted them.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow !! Need to get Soundtrack first.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2010)

Completed the game today and we yet again get a "WTF" ending. So now it's left up to the player to keep digging into this already confused storyline. Overall, I think it was decent enough game, although not as good as AC II. Time to decode the ending and make some sense out of it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 29, 2010)

Hell yeah done with the game


----------



## varunb (Feb 28, 2011)

*Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood (PC)*

Since, AC:B is coming next month, I am unleashing this thread before someone else starts. :C_ninja:

Here are some details on Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood:

The critically acclaimed, multi-million unit selling Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood will be available on *March 18th, 2011* for the *PC*.

The critically acclaimed single-player experience of Assassin’s Creed is back and better than ever as Ezio returns in an epic struggle against the powerful Templar Order. Now a legendary Master Assassin, he must journey into Italy’s greatest city, Rome, center of power, greed and corruption to strike at the heart of the enemy. Defeating the corrupt tyrants entrenched there will require not only strength, but leadership, as Ezio commands an entire Brotherhood that will rally to his side. Only by working together can the Assassins defeat their mortal enemies.

And for the first time, Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood offers a never-before-seen multiplayer layer. Players can join the Templar Order and use Abstergo’s technology to train in the art of assassination. Choose from a wide range of unique characters, each with their own signature weapons and assassination techniques, and match their skills against other players from all over the world in a variety of game modes.

Assassins Creed Brotherhood for the PC will be available at retail stores and for digital download in four different editions:

*STANDARD EDITION (RETAIL AND DIGITAL)*
Main game + Abstergo Project Update 1.0 and 2.0 and The Da Vinci Disappearance

*CODEX EDITION:*
This Limited and Exclusive Collector’s Edition of Assassin’s Creed® Brotherhood will include a beautiful and detailed Renaissance style chest containing:
o Main game + Abstergo Project Update 1.0 and 2.0 and The Da Vinci Disappearance
o The Original Codex written by the hand of Altaïr: a quality 60 pages book revealing all the history of the Assassins and presenting the artworks of Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood.
o A detailed map of ROME
o Multiplayer Characters Collectible Cards: a set of trade cards presenting all the characters of Assassin’s Creed® Brotherhood Multiplayer, their kill moves and biography
o Assassin’s Creed® Lineage DVD: discover the story of Giovanni Auditore, Ezio’s father, by watching this three-part short movie.
o An exclusive Bonus DVD containing the Assassin’s Creed® Brotherhood original soundtrack, galleries…
o Exclusive unlockable content:
One Multiplayer Character: The Harlequin, a deadly assassin lying behind a gaudy costume and a twisted smiling mask
One Multiplayer Character: The Officer, a stealthy assassin who can assassinate his targets with a swift and powerful attack
One exclusive single player indoor map: The Trajan Market
One exclusive single player outdoor map: The Aqueducts map
Ezio “Drachen Armor”

*SPECIAL EDITION*
This Special Edition comes in an exclusive Cold Foil Packaging and contains:
o Main game + Abstergo Project Update 1.0 and 2.0 and The Da Vinci Disappearance
o Exclusive unlockable content:
One Multiplayer Character: The Officer, a stealthy assassin who can assassinate his targets with a swift and powerful attack
One exclusive single player indoor map: The Trajan Market

*DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION*
o Main game + Abstergo Project Update 1.0 and 2.0 and The Da Vinci Disappearance
o Assassin’s Creed® Lineage: discover the story of Giovanni Auditore, Ezio’s father, by watching this three episodes short movie.
o Exclusive additional content featuring the Assassin’s Creed® Brotherhood original soundtrack, galleries, Making-of Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood…
o Exclusive unlockable content:
One Multiplayer Character: The Harlequin, a deadly assassin lying behind a gaudy costume and a twisted smiling mask
One Multiplayer Character: The Officer, a stealthy assassin who can assassinate his targets with a swift and powerful attack
One exclusive single player indoor map: The Trajan Market
One exclusive single player outdoor map: The Aqueducts map
Ezio “Drachen Armor”


*Assassins Creed Brotherhood PC Technical specs*:

Minimum Configuration:
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo 1.8 GHZ or AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4GHZ
Video Card: Nvidia 7900 256 MB or ATI Radeon X1950 256 MB


Recommended Configuration:
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo E6700 2.6 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ or better
Video Card: GeForce 8800 GT or ATI Radeon HD 4700 or better

Detailed version
Minimum Configuration:
SUPPORTED OS: Windows® XP (32 or 64 bit) /Windows Vista®(32 or 64 bit)/Windows 7® (32 or 64 bit)
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo 1.8 GHZ or AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4GHZ
RAM: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
Video Card: 256 MB DirectX® 9.0–compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (see supported list)
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0 –compliant sound card
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0
DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM dual-layer drive
Hard Drive Space: 8 GB
Peripherals Supported: Keyboard, mouse, optional gamepad

* This product does not support Windows® 98/ME/2000/NT

Recommended Configuration:
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo E6700 2.6 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ or better
Video Card: GeForce 8800 GT or ATI Radeon HD 4700 or better
Sound: 5.1 sound card
Peripherals: Keyboard, mouse, joystick optional (Xbox 360® Controller for Windows recommended)

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:
ATI® RADEON® X1950, HD 2000/3000/4000/5000 series
NVIDIA GeForce® 7/8/9/100/200 series


I will be buying this game for sure when it releases in India. The question is: which edition. Indian sellers will be selling the stanndard edition as usual. Lets see what steam has to offer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood (PC)*

Seems like i won't need to upgrade


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Threads merged.  We already had a thread.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn. I just saw this thread. I was not waiting for this title with that much madness. Now I am crazy about it. Why the heck ubisoft always delays Assassin's creed for PC. Loved Assassin's creed and hated the ending infact I hated the ending of Ist part also unless you play the sequel you can't understand what the hell is that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2011)

assassins-creed-brotherhood-drops-always-online-drm


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

wth..game leaked and released with cracks already..after hawx2 crackfail..i thought this game will take atleast 2 weeks to crack..drm is different however..still lots of people are going to have it before i get my pre ordered copy from nextworld :C_cry:


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

OK. Two thumbs up for the optimization. I use to get FPS like 20-25 while in monteriggioni now.. it is is ~45 and it rarely drops to 30.

EDIT: THIS GAME BLOWS. I was expecting some thing better than "AC2 AGAIN"


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

@Vamsi 
Can you provide a brief comparison b/w this and AC 2 ?
- story wise
- graphics
- characters
- performance
- weapons
- combos
- gameplay
etc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> OK. Two thumbs up for the optimization. I use to get FPS like 20-25 while in monteriggioni now.. it is is ~45 and it rarely drops to 30.
> 
> EDIT: THIS GAME BLOWS. I was expecting some thing better than "AC2 AGAIN"



Yeah, I knew it. But, it's been a year since I finished AC2, I've forgotten much of it except Ezio. So, it'll be something new for me.


----------



## varunb (Mar 17, 2011)

Waiting for steam to unlock the game so that I can start downloading my digital deluxe edition.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> OK. Two thumbs up for the optimization. I use to get FPS like 20-25 while in monteriggioni now.. it is is ~45 and it rarely drops to 30.


Well thats a damn good news for me coz now I don't have to upgrade ma PC to play this Epic game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

"Nothing is True Everything is Permitted"

But, this saying is false. That's the minus point..........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2011)

varunb said:


> Waiting for steam to unlock the game so that I can start downloading my digital deluxe edition.


Does it include the 'Da Vinci Disappearance' DLC?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well thats a damn good news for me coz now I don't have to upgrade ma PC to play this Epic game.



Things aren't that smooth in Roma. It is running as it was in Venezia. But a bit better, nevertheless.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

Bing! Dayumm! Where you've been?

[Ermh... vamsi?]


----------



## varunb (Mar 17, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Does it include the 'Da Vinci Disappearance' DLC?




Lol..I had posted above each & every detail of the various editions. Yes, it includes the DLC too.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I was not so sure of these different editions of the game! I pre ordered my copy on FlipKart. Any one sure which edition they will be sending to me?? 

And when is the official date of release in India??


----------



## masterkd (Mar 19, 2011)

^this is normal edition but i think the dlc will be included!!


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

I played the multiplayer today & I can say that my heart was pumping very fast due to constant excitement of assassinating my target or getting stabbed in the back. The multiplayer of this game is truly amazing. Hats off


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

^^ So what happened??? You assassinated your target or got assassinated.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 19, 2011)

masterkd said:


> ^this is normal edition but i think the dlc will be included!!




oh, hope they do!

and when will this release  officially in India?


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ So what happened??? You assassinated your target or got assassinated.



Got assassinated thrice, assassinated my contracts twice. The multiplayer has an issue. I couldn't connect to the Ubisoft's matchmaking server for a longtime in the evening.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2011)

Played it for some hours, there are a lot of bugs out there, especially when jumping from ledges...a Patch is badly needed


----------



## varunb (Mar 20, 2011)

Currently, I am on level 6 & have unlocked Disguise & smoke bomb abilities. Disguise gives me few seconds to assassinate my target by stealth. Once used, the cooldown timer begins after which I can again use that ability.

The game is brutal because sometimes the target you are supposed to kill is also the target of 1-2 more assassins. Then it becomes a race between you & those who share the same target with you. The worst part is to become the target of 2 or more than 2 assassins. In that case, the situation once got pretty ****ed up for me so I had to continuously run & hide from the assassins after me. :flu-surprised4: 

So one has to be on the constant lookout for your target & also the pursuer after you, if the game has assigned anyone to pursue you. The more you evade or kill, the points you score & more skills then get unlocked.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2011)

I always think third-person MP will not be THAT exciting, but for some, it is.


----------



## varunb (Mar 20, 2011)

My multiplayer experience:

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/3851/acbmp2011032015555485.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/4410/acbmp2011032015593054.jpg

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/4523/acbmp2011032016002581.jpg


And the winner is..................MEEEEE

*img863.imageshack.us/img863/2021/acbmp2011032016004231.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

Just relived one of the Younger Ezio's memory in Firenze . And it was terrific. Best moment in the game so far. Why can't be the game this charming all the time?


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

I am loving the OST of AC 2, gotta get AC B too if prices go down soon


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

Jasper Kyd. This ambitious son of gun does magic with acoustic guitars. Brotherhood tracks are equally enjoyable if not more.


----------



## Galacticman (Mar 20, 2011)

Eagerly waiting for AC:B for Pc in India! I heard that Ubisoft is finally removing the awful DRM. I can't wait to get my hands on the multiplayer!!
Cheers!!


----------



## varunb (Mar 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> I am loving the OST of AC 2, gotta get AC B too if prices go down soon



Waiting is like committing the biggest sin.  Don't hesitate, just buy it. I am assuring you that you won't regret it. I can barely put myself away from the Wanted multiplayer mode.



Galacticman said:


> Eagerly waiting for AC:B for Pc in India! I heard that Ubisoft is finally removing the awful DRM. I can't wait to get my hands on the multiplayer!!
> Cheers!!



In which fantasy world are you ? Ubisoft has already removed that DRM. Internet connection is only required while logging into UPlay.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

varunb said:


> Waiting is like committing the biggest sin.  Don't hesitate, just buy it. I am assuring you that you won't regret it. I can barely put myself away from the Wanted multiplayer mode.



Already a backlog of games to purchase. I am gonna catch up slowly.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh man Thanks to god that they are finally removing their DRM from this game.


----------



## aasif.k30 (Mar 20, 2011)

varunb said:


> Hi varunb, do you having video stuttering problem while playing assassins creed brotherhood. I almost have similar computer configuration as of your but on my system when I play the game it start to stutter.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

Am I missing something if I don't buy those paintings (mostly voluptuous nudes etc) in AC 2 ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Am I missing something if I don't buy those paintings (mostly voluptuous nudes etc) in AC 2 ?


Yes. They are added to your gallery in your palace of your uncle's town. They are added as weekly income source.


----------



## varunb (Mar 20, 2011)

aasif.k30 said:


> Hi varunb, do you having video stuttering problem while playing assassins creed brotherhood. I almost have similar computer configuration as of your but on my system when I play the game it start to stutter.



There might be setting in your motherboard's bios that could be lowering the vcore & cpu speed. That happened with me too once in another game. Check your motherboard's manual.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 20, 2011)

Dunno about why you guys are so worked up on Assassins creed series
i am playing the AC1 and its too damn repetitive 
is the Brotherhood any better?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2011)

funkysaurav said:
			
		

> Dunno about why you guys are so worked up on Assassins creed series
> i am playing the AC1 and its too damn repetitive
> is the Brotherhood any better?


Bro AC2 has improvised over AC1 by leaps and bounds. AC2 is much better and yes the storyline Of AC series is damn good. Its been a long time since such suspensive storyline has come to us that will force us to play the next game to see how things change so thats why the hype.
PS- Play Assassin's Creed and then Assassin's Creed 2 you won't regret it thats for sure.
Don't give up on AC1 as its the base of story.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 20, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Dunno about why you guys are so worked up on Assassins creed series
> i am playing the AC1 and its too damn repetitive
> is the Brotherhood any better?



Somewhat. But its a must play for AC fans.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks @gamer

I got stuck at this point in AC 2, it's altair here and I am not able to grab onto to the wooden projection above. See the screenshot. It is AC 2.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 20, 2011)

@Faun 

I know this place. I was also stuck here for some time. This is just before Altair's encounter with Maria

Do this:-
Move to the left most side. Then facing that wall suspension, jump. U will grab that hanging thing. then u can climb up the tower. 

Hope this works!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> Thanks @gamer
> 
> I got stuck at this point in AC 2, it's altair here and I am not able to grab onto to the wooden projection above. See the screenshot. It is AC 2.



Hold shift(button for high profile action) and press space (button for jump)  without holding any directional buttons and right under the ledge(which is the exact position you are in, inthe pic). Altair will jump reach the ledge.  I got stuck here as well.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

^^Got past that glitch, by trial and error.


----------



## varunb (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol i didnt know I could stun other assassins twice in a single life. I was standing with a group of bots camouflaged when I saw the pursuer with the flashing red icon coming towards me. Before he could land on me & kill me, I pressed the stun button accidently & my opponent got stunned. 

I dashed past from that area into the streets & pressed the 'shove away'/stun button again to shove away the crowd but luckily another pursuer among the crowd who was walking calmly towards my direction got stunned. It was only when the message appeared that "you have stunned blah blah guy" did I realize what had just happened

That was soo awesome !! I will post some videos of the multiplayer tomorrow.

UPDATE: Assassin's Creed brotherhood multiplayer video..as promised:

[YOUTUBE]KdPjpk3jWYY[/YOUTUBE]

If you are unable to view, then visit the direct link:

AC: brotherhood 5 mins of PC multiplayer gameplay



More pics of my victory 

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00004.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00006.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00005.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00003.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-20_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-21_00008.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh..I've finished it. Ending is pathetic. Anyway, played both version before, this one was the the most buggiest I've played , yet awesome. Though AC II remained my favorite .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ What do you expect from AC even previous endings were kinda suspense.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

But this was not suspense but Sad


----------



## varunb (Mar 23, 2011)

Forget the ending guys. The multiplayer rox...I am hooked to it. The only problem is the ping issue which is a hindrance in stunning the opponents. One can't stun them in high ping without using smoke bomb.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 24, 2011)

I just completed pc version.When we expecting next part any news ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2011)

UBI soft guaranteed that there won't be another AC title, in 2011-12 fiscal year. So, chances are that, we will see AC3 in mid October/November of 2012.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 24, 2011)

That Romulus treasure sucks.Didn't like it at all.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2011)

Installed and played initial levels it picked me from the excact spot they left in AC 2.This a great sequel to AC 2 and the opening was promising just like AC2.Enjoyed the secene (ezio n caterina )  ubisoft has done that well.



vamsi_krishna said:


> So, chances are that, we will see AC3 in mid October/November of 2012.



Isnt this AC3 ? If its not why didnt they name this as AC3 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Isnt this AC3 ? If its not why didnt they name this as AC3 ?


This isn't Assassin's Creed III. Sure it's the third game in the franchise, but it's not been labeled as AC III. It's more like an extension to the sequel.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

We don't care about title,But our concern is with game-play and story line right.Guys I am dying to see any preview or pic of next sequel.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone going on with it after the finish? I just wanna do 100%, any ideas on that?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

For that you have to collect each and everything that game has to offer all treasures or just anything like in AC2 there were treasures, Feathers, subject 16 video, all paintings, all weapons and all those crazy stuff. I did collected everything except feathers.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

I have one feather left and few treasures.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ I never searches for feathers at all just collected those who comes in between by pursuit or missions.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys anyone paying on pc ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Me. I'm playing it on PC. I think most of us are playing the game on PC


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Those assassination contracts are just lame.I thought I had to carry out all those.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I think most of us are playing the game on PC




The best thing about AC BH is that its super smooth for me.AC2 ran crap in my config.Visuals were gud and FPS was also good but mouse stuttering was there it was like, I was having a cpu bottleneck.But AC BH is pretty smooth with the greatly looking visuals.

I think multicore processors have begun to take advantage in games because I am getting smoother gameplay in newer games.
COD BO smoother than COD MW2
AC BH smoother than AC 2
Also other new games like Batman AA, Just cause II, Metro 2033 etc are really smooth.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

So if my PC ran AC2 at about 20fps then what can I expect from ACB


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

^ expect it to run almost the same. But there is a bit more deeper Graphics Customization now.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ OK thanks for the heads up. Will play it ASAP.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey I want to play multiplayer but unfortunately I don't have  legitimate copy.So can I play ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

No lan play i think.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

hmmm sad.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ What do you expect?? To play multiplayer on a pirated copy. This game doesn't support LAN so you have to be connected to UBI server all the time and hence you can't play online.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

AC2 was far more polished than this one. This one has some heck of bugs , however all recent games come like that, it's a poor new trend, releasing a Game early with full of bugs and then release a Patch later, boring


----------



## varunb (Mar 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> AC2 was far more polished than this one. This one has some heck of bugs , however all recent games come like that, it's a poor new trend, releasing a Game early with full of bugs and then release a Patch later, boring



You are calling it buggy but you haven't even mentioned the bugs you encountered. I too have completed it & didn't find any bugs at all.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I never say anything buggy if it's actually not. The major bug I found was while jumping to ledges from another, Ezio's face never go front to jump, it stays sidewise or backwards, you have to go back and then climb again, then it will work. This thing happened not once, but many times in different stages.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 27, 2011)

started it 2 days b4,
so far awesome.
cud any one tell me where to locate the architect to renovate buildings?


----------



## Rohan_B (Mar 28, 2011)

I love this game!!!!
If you hate it--> "Requiescat in Pace"


----------



## varunb (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh goddddddddd ! I never felt nervous & terribly excited in other multiplayer games than this. There were moments when my hand was shaking a bit because of the continous suspense. Many times, the game became cruel towards me bcos whenever I was leading 3 assassins were given the contracts to kill me simultaneously.

Below are some more pics of my session today:

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-28_00006.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-28_00005.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-28_00004.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-28_00003.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-28_00002.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-28_00001.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 28, 2011)

Ahh!! I hate this. When nextworld going to ship my copy? :C_cry:


----------



## varunb (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL...here are some more:

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-29_00003.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-29_00002.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-03-29_00001.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2011)

^I'm jealous of you Varun..i wish i could buy like you from steam!! :C_cry:


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have played brotherhodd nice game there is many new things to do story has changed.best ac game i think.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

TPS MPs = exciting for some people. 

FPS MPs = excitement for all people.

Anyway, SP is what AC series is.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Anyway, SP is what AC series is.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 31, 2011)

masterkd said:


> Ahh!! I hate this. When nextworld going to ship my copy? :C_cry:




I'm also waiting for my copy since ages, from Flipkart....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 31, 2011)

i am really proud of this, just look at the beauty of it all

YouTube - ACB highest point Castel Sant'Angelo


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Apr 2, 2011)

*Assassin's creed brotherhood*

does ACB's demo support multiplayer?

I bought the game.when i take it,it says m in offline mode!how do i enable the online mode?where should i log in?? please help!

Where should i login to play AC:B in online mode?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Ask varunb. AFAIK he is only one I know on this forum playing ACB multiplayer.


----------



## varunb (Apr 3, 2011)

Yup I m the only guy who's playing the ACB multiplayer. There is no multiplayer demo & its tragic to see that you guys are pirating this game or skipping this game & missing out on this wonderful multiplayer experience.

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00008.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00007.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00006.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00005.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00002.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-02_00001.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00001.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00003.jpg
*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00004.jpg

Some more pics of the evening session. The 2nd session where I am the Harlequin character (joker type) was about to get over in a min or 2 & I secured the lead in the nick of time.

[I cant take pics in-game cos one's mind is focused totally on your target & pursuers.]*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00009.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00010.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00009.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00009.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00014.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00015.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-03_00016.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

Just started playing this game and loved it. Everything is improved in most aspects.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2011)

Just installed it....fight moves are greatly improved....


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got this game yesterday from Flipkart, finally. The game is indeed awesome, especially the multiplayer. 

Just completed sequence 1.

Anyone who's playing multiplayer here, please give your id's so that we can add each other as friends on the game!


----------



## varunb (Apr 6, 2011)

Post your steam ID here, I will invite you to the ACB steam group in the evening & then we can share each others UBI ids. I hope u have a steam account. Its not needed to run the game but for chatting purpose.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 6, 2011)

i had an account, but forgot the password.  here's the new ID I made:-

SoumojitC

and with regard to your screenshots you posted, how do you manage to be first everytime. I just get bashed by everyone most of the times. I am only Level 4 now, and all my competitors attack me with poison, and bombs, and pistols.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anybody achieved 100% sync in any of Romulus lair?

With all the treasure chests it's impossible for me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2011)

Started playing this game's SP and darn, it's bringing *MY* memories back. All the awesome AC2 things I did are coming back. Yet again, this hols. it's another AC game. Hopefully next will be too. 

And, the graphics seem to be improved, right? The facial animations and the animations in general are improved. The faces seem to have higher polys than AC2. *sighs in relief* Can't wait for more AC!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2011)

Playing the 'Da Vinci Disappearance' DLC right now. I'll also complete Christina's restored memories while I'm at it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 16, 2011)

Guys I have query, I want to buy ACB  for Multi-player but the problem is in UK it will be cost me £24.99 and in India it will Rs889 (Flipkart) which is low.So I just want know if some one purchase for me in India  and provide me key then I can use that key on my steam account to activate the product and after I can play the online.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2011)

Played upto the part where desmond have to fix 4 fuse boxes.

BTW, is there any way to get the old look back of Ezio - specially from the 2nd part


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, is there any way to get the old look back of Ezio - specially from the 2nd part


No you can't.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, is there any way to get the old look back of Ezio - specially from the 2nd part


Ezio was _only_ in AC 2 and of course brotherhood.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> Played upto the part where desmond have to fix 4 fuse boxes.
> 
> BTW, is there any way to get the old look back of Ezio - specially from the 2nd part



Yeah, that's where I've stopped too. They've shifted the Animus to now-Monteriggioni. Was awestruck by the game and thought of posting about it in the middle of the night. I guess I'll not bored anyway with AC series. Every AC game leaves me awestruck. ACIII, ME CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the Christina missions. Already completed 2 of them.  Learning to master the multi-player these days. Got my highest score of 6.5k today. 

View attachment 4415


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> No you can't.



Ok. got another question    :

there's no distance meter in AC brotherhood like the previous version - right or am I missing something ?

BTW,  Completed The Halls of Nero though it took more than 8 minutes.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> Ok. got another question    :
> 
> there's no distance meter in AC brotherhood like the previous version - right or am I missing something ?
> 
> BTW,  Completed The Halls of Nero though it took more than 8 minutes.



yeah by default there is no distance meter ... but u can always set one by setting a marker in the location where you want to go...then u will get a meter///

and that mission took me 16 mins or more....


----------



## masterkd (Apr 17, 2011)

I've completed Halls of Nero missions within 8 mins but I have to miss treasures and borgia flags!!



soumo27 said:


> I love the Christina missions. Already completed 2 of them.  Learning to master the multi-player these days. Got my highest score of 6.5k today.


Yep I love them too 

I like the MP too upto a bit but number of players are less and takes too long before starting a session!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Just started playing the game and I loved it everything is improved and I was thrilled after finding about their new Hideout. LOL


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> yeah by default there is no distance meter ... but u can always set one by setting a marker in the location where you want to go...then u will get a meter///
> 
> and that mission took me 16 mins or more....



yep, discovered it yesterday  though thanks to you for informing about this 



masterkd said:


> I've completed Halls of Nero missions within 8 mins but I have to miss treasures and borgia flags!!



^^ you were really fast ! How long ago have you completed AC II anyway ?

BTW, now on sequence 3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL I captured this with fraps and I like it.
[YOUTUBE]HrND5uJH_rM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Started the game on saturday - now fortress was defeated entered rome , completed up to Brothel missions !


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

Man my motherboard and rams are away for RMA. Not able to play a single game and boy now i am missing out on this one as well.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL I captured this with fraps and I like it.
> [YOUTUBE]HrND5uJH_rM[/YOUTUBE]




lol I also captured this but in many parts. how can you capture a 2:25 long video with Fraps? It lets me capture only 30 seconds video 



masterkd said:


> I've completed Halls of Nero missions within 8 mins but I have to miss treasures and borgia flags!!
> 
> Yep I love them too
> 
> I like the MP too upto a bit but number of players are less and takes too long before starting a session!!




Yea I read in Ubisoft forum too that many are finding it difficult to get players in multiplayer. But, I didn't face a single problem, ever.  Just it takes half a minute to start a session and then always hit rematch after it ends. I love the Manhunt mode, the most.


----------



## varunb (Apr 18, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> lol I also captured this but in many parts. how can you capture a 2:25 long video with Fraps? It lets me capture only 30 seconds video



You dont have the full version of Fraps thats why your videos are limited to 30 sec.



soumo27 said:


> Yea I read in Ubisoft forum too that many are finding it difficult to get players in multiplayer. But, I didn't face a single problem, ever.  Just it takes half a minute to start a session and then always hit rematch after it ends. I love the Manhunt mode, the most.



You haven't faced this problem because you haven't hosted a server yet in ACB. I & my friends did face the famous "session unreachable" issue which may be attributed to ports being closed. Due to this, all the excitement gets lost because the lobby then doesn't works properly for everyone.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ you were really fast ! How long ago have you completed AC II anyway ?


i don't exactly remember..must have been 7-8 months iirc!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2011)

Currenty in Layer of Romulas - looting treasure boxes 

Yesterday when I was about to finish the mission faced a annoying bug - ezio was wering some black pant and after ezio got completely vanished from screen - retaring checkponit wont't work - that's why I have restart this though I'll complete it today


----------



## varunb (Apr 19, 2011)

Currently on the highest Rank 50 in ACB multiplayer !!! :C_ninja:

The only things left now are some challenges to unlock modified versions of an assassin's abilities. I have unlocked all the modified versions of smoke bomb already.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 19, 2011)

^Congrats..i'll catch you up after my exams!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2011)

Finished Layers of Romulas mission and got a lot of money there


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whats the benefit of achieving 100% sync in missions?


----------



## varunb (Apr 20, 2011)

Its just giving an extra challenge while doing the mission. AFAIK, it will only give you some more florins.


----------



## saddy (Apr 20, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Whats the benefit of achieving 100% sync in missions?


 if u achieve 100% sync on every sequence u can activate the built-in cheats in ACB game . They give extra flavor to  Brotherhood..if u have 100 % in sequence 1 u unlock electric sword cheat ..damm cool  sword cheat ..BTW i have just 2 sequence left out of 9 to give me 100 % sync.u can see all effect that cheats do here :
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood - PC PS3 XB360/Cheats - WikiCheats.

doing Da vinci Mission now completed the story yesterday .and ending was a bit of cliffhanger IMHO.lets hope Assassin creed 3 completes the trilogy and unlocks the mystery behind apple.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my god i finished the game ! just 5 hrs of gameplay - i am a dump i never took interest on side missions sh!t 

Completed Gamers See the spoiler 


Spoiler



Damn Assassins creed is always weird  ( Very very confused ending ) Ubisoft thinking off getting game up to assassins creed 10 ?


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 20, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Oh my god i finished the game ! just 5 hrs of gameplay - i am a dump i never took interest on side missions sh!t
> 
> Completed Gamers See the spoiler
> 
> ...




PLEASE SEE IF U HAVE COMPLETED THE GAME


Spoiler



Yeah Weird Indeed.. I also completed it, today// But the ending lets us think about the characters in a new perspective.



Playing the DLC now...


----------



## masterkd (Apr 21, 2011)

Roma renovations at 100%
Total sync 77.72%
at sequence 7
Just finished the last Cristina mission


Spoiler



the last mission is really sad..they were a sweet couple!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2011)

Played the First Cristina Mission


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

masterkd said:


> Roma renovations at 100%
> Total sync 77.72%
> at sequence 7
> Just finished the last Cristina mission
> ...





how did u manage to get the last christina mission??? I only managed to get 2 such missions. I completed all sequences and I have 50% sync now.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> how did u manage to get the last christina mission??? I only managed to get 2 such missions. I completed all sequences and I have 50% sync now.





Spoiler



cristina missions unlock at specific sync percentage 15%, 30%, 45%, 60%, and 75%


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh man I only got to play the mission where you have to hide your family's bodies.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^I also played till that mission. there is a mission before that also....


----------



## varunb (Apr 21, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Oh man I only got to play the mission where you have to hide your family's bodies.



After this, there is another Christina mission which takes place when 



Spoiler



Ezio is at the carnival taking place in Venice. There, Ezio & Christina meet again coincidentally.


----------



## saddy (Apr 21, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> PLEASE SEE IF U HAVE COMPLETED THE GAME
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




they wont take it 2 AC-10 no  third person game has reached that kind of lvl..i think we have 2 wa8 till 2012 till next AC3 and finally chapter of desmond life is reviled ....as far i know all assassin creed game link to happeing of 2012 event which everyone know may or may not happen.and thats where apple artifact comes in.it might be the key to stop that from happening in Assassin creed story not in real life. .and thats y apple holds the location of temples all around the world which desmond has to find evently.Ubisoft have crafted of one best stories in entertainment histroy  ever. and thats y all AC games have confusing  ending in them.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

currently busy in destroying borgia towers to reduce their influence though climbing those towers sometimes seem to be a bit hard sometime but I have do that anyway


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 22, 2011)

These towers are easy to climb. 

And The borgia captains are so easy to kill with the assassin recruit's arrow storm. I never attempt to kill those captains myself, because some of them with Difficulty level 5 tend to get inside their house and never come out. 



varunb said:


> After this, there is another Christina mission which takes place when
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



There is another one between those 2 when you have to save Christina's fiance. You get this mission after completing 45% sync.


----------



## saddy (Apr 22, 2011)

varunb said:


> After this, there is another Christina mission which takes place when
> 
> 
> 
> ...




completed the last and final  cristina mission .Damm v emotional ending of it .Doing remaing side mission to achive 100 % altogether 


Spoiler



Love's Labour's Lost

REQUIRED TOTAL SYNC //  75%

You've only got three seconds to make it to the target marker. As we arrive, we bust up a mugging of Cristina. Cristina runs off and the guards will chase after her, making it difficult to fight them. i used smoke bomb and  Killed all four targets   to ends  the mission. and in final cur scene cristina dies in Ezio hand taking her last breathe


.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 22, 2011)

finished the game today..total sync 94.06% now!!


Spoiler



the ending is really confusing..is there a connection between what subject 16 said about "her" ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup there is a connection.

Has to be.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> These towers are easy to climb.
> 
> And *The borgia captains are so easy to kill with the assassin recruit's arrow storm*. I never attempt to kill those captains myself, because some of them with Difficulty level 5 tend to get inside their house and never come out.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info and this is new to me - I prefer assassinate those borgia tower captains using ezio only - this feels good and keeps ezio always busy so he don't get lazy 

BTW, found 3/6 Romulas treasures and busy in syncing viewpoints.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't use Ezio all the time.

I think if you complete the assassin's guild challenges you will get a nice reward.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 23, 2011)

finished da vinci disappearance
total sync 97.52%
all feathers and treasures collected only 3 borgia flags remaining in a romulus lair
mercenary guild kill streak challenge remaining
and 5 missions


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2011)

masterkd said:


> finished da vinci disappearance
> total sync 97.52%
> all feathers and treasures collected only 3 borgia flags remaining in a romulus lair
> mercenary guild kill streak challenge remaining
> and 5 missions


Can you pass on the save files, once you have 100% sync? 

Completed the Da Vinci DLC and also re-visited Christina's memories. I couldn't get full sync in the last 2 DLC missions.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Don't use Ezio all the time.
> 
> I think if you complete the assassin's guild challenges you will get a nice reward.



Ok - will keep that in mind


----------



## masterkd (Apr 24, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Can you pass on the save files, once you have 100% sync?


ya sure why not..but stuck at war machine tank mission..not getting full sync in that

total sync 99.5% only 1 mission left
everything else even all the achievements(except "il principe" and "dust to dust") are done
sadly i can't get dust to dust as i've finished the story


----------



## varunb (Apr 25, 2011)

EPIC score:

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-25_00003.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

Completed the First Thief mission of the game but that felt too easy.

BTW, faced some kind of bandits and they were trying to loot everything but eliminated them and when I searched their bodies they all have siomething valuable


----------



## masterkd (Apr 26, 2011)

^they are "... ochhi" (forgot the first part)..working against la volpe and helps borgia!!


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok I am having some strange issues with my Multiplayer. My end bonuses are never getting counted after a session, even if I win it. Also, in my overall statistics, Sessions Won is also not getting implemented.  


Anyone knows about some fixes?? Here are some screenshots 

View attachment 4481
View attachment 4482
View attachment 4483

see the last pic/// even when I won, there was no end bonus


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish there was more of the French in this game. I just love their English accent. _Fffend_ for _friend_. lulz.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 27, 2011)

Arghh!1 Only 1 mission left for 100% sync and i can't get it done!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Which one??


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 28, 2011)

two new multiplayer maps are here:-
Venice Night and Florence Night


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2011)

Met with Bartolomeo d'Alviano ( user of Bianca ) and his wife and completed a couple of missions 

BTW, where's the blacksmith quest - I can't find it on map - it was on the map before but from last 2-3 days I can't see it's marker on map anymore ( though all the map marker options are on ) - I need to buy that captain's sword and for that I've to complete blacksmith's mission/quest.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2011)

masterkd said:


> Arghh!1 Only 1 mission left for 100% sync and i can't get it done!!


What's your total time consumed in this journey?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 28, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Which one??


Warmachine tank mission..getting hit at the last fight


			
				Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> What's your total time consumed in this journey?


41:44:35


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 28, 2011)

Need the save file need to play the Christina Missions which unlocks ar 75% and 100%


----------



## masterkd (Apr 28, 2011)

^you sure cristina mission unlocks at 100%..all i knew of 5 cristina mission unlocks at 15%,30%,45%,60% and 75%..i got 5 of them!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh dam! I got only 3 of 'em. Kd, post your save. I'll need to play the remaining 2. I accidentally read the spoiler for the last Christina mission. 

Have you completed the Da Vinci Disappearance DLC?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 28, 2011)

99.5% sync save file
ACB 99.5% sync save file
@ethan_hunt, yap i've completed the dlc

will post again once i get 100% sync


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok solved the blacksmith mystery - I need to have a couple f items for that to omplete - so far I have not sold any valuable itemms.

BTW, completed sequence 3


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2011)

masterkd said:


> 99.5% sync save file
> ACB 99.5% sync save file
> @ethan_hunt, yap i've completed the dlc
> 
> will post again once i get 100% sync


Thanks dude. Appreciate it. Repped you.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 30, 2011)

masterkd said:


> 99.5% sync save file
> ACB 99.5% sync save file
> @ethan_hunt, yap i've completed the dlc
> 
> will post again once i get 100% sync




Thanks for sharing// I will use it to play Christina Missions(Last 2).. I'm still stuck at 53% sync and I completed all sequences.. Don't really care about 100% syncs in each missions/ It's the Multiplayer that attracts me more..


----------



## masterkd (Apr 30, 2011)

^post your ubi id guys..will add you in friendlist!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

Now on the mission where i've recover a key from Lucrezia Borgia to free Caterina Sforz - Lucrezia looks really hot


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> Now on the mission where i've recover a key Lucrezia Borgia to free Caterina Sforz - Lucrezia looks really hot



Especially when she's angry.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 30, 2011)

SoumojitC 


my ubi Id....

@masterkd

Post yours too


----------



## masterkd (Apr 30, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Especially when she's angry.


She looks hotter in the dlc!!

@soumo27, sent request!!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2011)

One question....is this whole assassins creed story real...i mean the stories of different kingdoms and families...etc?


----------



## varunb (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes but its not entirely true. The Borgias, Medici, Caterina Sforza, etc were real.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 30, 2011)

masterkd said:


> She looks hotter in the dlc!!
> 
> @soumo27, sent request!!



Accepted your request. 

Well, I agree she looks great in that mission of the DLC. 
But I like Christina more than her. 



abhidev said:


> One question....is this whole assassins creed story real...i mean the stories of different kingdoms and families...etc?




You can see for yourself, the histories behind each and every character and events in the DNA Section of the Animus. Every thing is based on Historical characters, events and places; and the places depicted exists/existed. Just for example, you can search Monterioggini and you can find the stuffs/maps of the place actually matches with the one in-game.
But the events depicted aren't real. Da Vinci never went to the Pythagorians,  probably; or The Apple of Eden also never existed.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Especially when she's angry.



yep.



masterkd said:


> She looks hotter in the dlc!!



then I will ave to look her in there after I complete the main game


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2011)

also the characters of these assassins are not real right?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

What kinda ending is this?! 



Spoiler



Falling off a virtual cliff into bottomless pit? Seriously?!


Everything is sooo good about AC series, the gameplay, the lively cities but the ending is always, kinda, crap.


----------



## DarkDante (May 7, 2011)

Hello all,
i want to buy the limited codex edition but can't seem to find it on online game buying portals.Is it available in India or not? if yes, where can i find it?All help appreciated.


----------



## soumo27 (May 7, 2011)

U can buy it from NExt World/ Flipkart etc...

But you will get the Standard Edition just for 889... 

If you want Codex Edition, get it from Steam..


----------



## DarkDante (May 7, 2011)

Theres only options for buying the standard and deluxe editions in steam..while i am doubtful that flipkart/nextworld will send the game in original (read:ubi) packing.
my cousin is going to mumbai, and as a backup plan ive told him to buy it, but he has ABSOLUTELY no idea of where to go to get it. so suggestions, please.


----------



## soumo27 (May 7, 2011)

Yeah Flipkart will send the DVD in a packet, and not in a Case.


----------



## DarkDante (May 7, 2011)

what about intencity and NextWorld?


----------



## soumo27 (May 7, 2011)

Not sure about them, because I never bought from those sites. But if you want the games in cases, you can visit any shop in the city (Starmark, Planet M etc) . You can get it from there. But still, getting the codex edition will be a problem, as that is not released here, I guess. And Moreover, you won't find much differences between the Standard Edition and the other ones with regard to Gameplay.


----------



## DarkDante (May 7, 2011)

ok thanks for the info..if you find out anything more than please do tell..


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Completed Sequence 4 - busy in recruiting fellow assassin's in new contacts to gain Xp's and new weappons and armor and recovering war machines plans made by Leonardo


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> If you want Codex Edition, get it from Steam..



You better get your facts straight rather than pointing him in the wrong direction. Steam offers only standard & digital deluxe edition. Codex edition is available only to European countries. 

@DarkDante, You can buy it from various international websites like Play.com, Amazon, etc.


----------



## DarkDante (May 8, 2011)

Ok, but will payment method be cash on arrival or credit cards? cause i am inclined towards cash on arrival. But even Credit card payment will befine.
sorry if its obvious, but does play.com deliver to india?


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

Why don't you google search the websites mentioned to clear your doubts.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> my cousin is going to mumbai, and as a backup plan ive told him to buy it, but he has ABSOLUTELY no idea of where to go to get it. so suggestions, please.


In Bombay, the best place to get this game would be at Alfa. It's a store located in Vile Parle (W). Your cousin can get there in 10 mins via Andheri Railway station. It has multiple shops for different types of goods and commodities. I can't recollect which Alfa shop it was, but you could definitely ask your cousin to check it when he gets there.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2011)

^ If I can recall correctly, alfa 5 had some nice game collection.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2011)

It has only one games section, so that must be the shop number.


----------



## varunb (May 8, 2011)

*Attention*: 4-5 more players needed for the multiplayer session. Those who still haven't bought it or are relishing in Crysis 2/Portal 2 should buy ACB immediately. Don't hesitate.


----------



## soumo27 (May 10, 2011)

Well, I found this posted on the UBI Forums:- Just Check this out...

Rome in pictures - 1499 vs. 2011 - Topic


And Another Patch is out for the game...


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

^^ TFS 

BTW, had a hard time with flying that flying Machine - Still had to take down 2 wagons but they are just fleeing away


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2011)

^^ Ok - completed that flying Machine side mission and as a bonus to complete all leonardo's design and weapon related mission got a gift.

Completed sequence 6 after that and facing some real challenge to steal and deliver some anti poison remedy to some Courtesans from a doctor - the mission has 2.30 mins but to reach the doc I have to spend 100 secs and with the reast of 50 secs how come I can deliver that remedy anyway ?


----------



## masterkd (May 20, 2011)

^took me some time to figure it out


Spoiler



take the lift on your right to reach rooftops and run diehard..steal the medicine and you'll left with 1 min for return..run diehard again..take the same route but this time on road..you'll finish it with hardly 1-2 sec left in you hand!!


----------



## soumo27 (May 20, 2011)

which mission is this??? Some Side quest?? I don't remember playing such a mission. 

Anyways, Completed level 50 in MP some days back. Now trying to get good rank in All time score...(Present Rank:- 1369)


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

^^ Yep, it's a side quest.



masterkd said:


> ^took me some time to figure it out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



^^ thanks for the tip - currently aborted the mission - will tryt it later for sure


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2011)

You know what, I bought the game. Good choice, wriht? ID: GunslingerGeek.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2011)

^Now that's a true franchise fan. Congrats on the purchase man.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2011)

^Couldn't let Ezio outta mah sitez. lols.

It's good that I supported them, but no effing players. Takes like, 10 mins to find 6 players and that too it's "Play Now". PHUC!!


----------



## soumo27 (May 22, 2011)

Will send u a Friend Request. 

Well, I don't find any problems in matchmaking....I always get players in any mode I want to play....


----------



## varunb (May 23, 2011)

Yo nvidiageek. I think I know what the problem is at your end. Add me on steam & UBI & I will guide u solving it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

^Steam IDz? Steam ID: nvidiageek.

I've opened all the ports which are required. 

*s1.postimage.org/wov5b1dsy/Capture.jpg
hosting images

Still, I only get two players if I want to play a selected mode. Play Now takes 5-10 mins to find 6 people. Are there any players at all for this game? This game's kinda dead.


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

I don't think it will die out so easily. I'm playing since last 4 hours and getting players within half a minute every time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

^Which modem/router do you use? And what's your speed?


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

I have DSL Connection from Local Cable Operator @256 kbps. Ping is around 100-150 ms.

I have an internal LAN CArd(on board) that runs my net. Nothing more required.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

^Same here. But IDK what the problem is on my side.


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

See I agree that for the first time you start a session, it will take some time(say max 2 mins). But then on, you can just hit re-match after every session and play continuosly for hours without a hitch.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2011)

Now I'm on sequence 8


----------



## varunb (May 27, 2011)

IMPORTANT NOTE: Pls make sure to backup your save games. Your ACB saved games are located at:

For Vista/Win 7 -> C:\Users\%USERPROFILE%\Saved Games\Assassin's Creed Brotherhood\SAVES

The .SAV file contains your single player save games whereas the most crucial file is *OPTIONS* file. This file contains the dlcs/multiplayer characters unlocked, your in-game achievements & your multiplayer progression. _If you lose this file, then all the abilities you had unlocked so far (excluding those abilities unlocked by the ranks) & all your progress will go down the drain.
_
So backup this entire folder & whenever you reinstall the game, make sure to paste this folder back in this same location.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

varunb said:


> IMPORTANT NOTE: Pls make sure to backup your save games. Your ACB saved games are located at:
> 
> For Vista/Win 7 -> C:\Users\%USERPROFILE%\Saved Games\Assassin's Creed Brotherhood\SAVES
> 
> ...



No, it doesn't. It's stored in Ubi server like all MP games. I used a 100% Sync'd save to play Da Vinci Disappearance and replaced my save. When I logged in to MP, everything was like before, nothing changed. Same Level, same unlocks and everything. The .sav is for SP.

And, yeah, Cristina's missions were shytti.


----------



## soumo27 (May 27, 2011)

No u're wrong NvidiaGeek.

I did a system format today itself. Fortunately I did a backup of my saves. 
After reinstall when I installed AC:B again, there were no saves present(SP+MP). Yea true, it started from Level 50 in MP. But the challenges and abilities were missing.

I copied the saves from the backup and everything came back to normal again.

What is stored in ur UBI Account is your MP Rank and level. Nothing more.


----------



## varunb (May 27, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No, it doesn't. It's stored in Ubi server like all MP games. I used a 100% Sync'd save to play Da Vinci Disappearance and replaced my save. When I logged in to MP, everything was like before, nothing changed. Same Level, same unlocks and everything. The .sav is for SP.
> 
> And, yeah, Cristina's missions were shytti.



LOL..when you are disagreeing with someone then atleast have some proof ready. When I posted that message then you can think that this guy must have have tested or done something & thats why he is stressing on backing up that file.

To explain further, only your rank & the abilities unlocked with the ranks are saved on the UBI servers but the extra versions of certain abilities like rapid reload this & that are saved in that OPTIONS file. I hope you & others have understood what I am trying to make you all understand.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

I am the proof. 'Nuff said.


----------



## soumo27 (May 27, 2011)

Yea I did a system reinstall today itself.. And my enhanced abilities were gone..

@NvidiaGeek.. Maybe U still don't have any enhanced abilities; Thats why you dont know about it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Yea I did a system reinstall today itself.. And my enhanced abilities were gone..
> 
> @NvidiaGeek.. Maybe U still don't have any enhanced abilities; Thats why you dont know about it.



Like what? Smoke Bombs? Throwing knives? Morph? Everything is as it is with someone else's save game.


----------



## soumo27 (May 27, 2011)

no they're like rapidreload smoke bomb.. or disguised decoy or fast acting poison...

U"ll get to know of them soon.
And nice shot at that last session...


----------



## varunb (May 27, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Like what? Smoke Bombs? Throwing knives? Morph? Everything is as it is with someone else's save game.



Thats what happens when you dont explore the in-game menus. You once created a thread about choosing Crysis 2 or ACB. Visit that thread & look the screenshots I uploaded. You will realize what locked & unlocked abilities I & soumo are talking about. You must understand that when you achieve rank 50 only 2 out of the 4 versions of an ability get unlocked. You can choose to unlock the remaining 2 versions. Those 2, which if you happen to unlock in the future, will be stored in your OPTIONS file. Remove that file & start the game & you will see those 2 versions locked again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2011)

Completed Sequence 5 just now. Just for information sake, how many sequences are there?


----------



## soumo27 (May 29, 2011)

9 as far as I remember...


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

I've completed Sequence 8 and Now on 9 - made Cesare a history and may not be he remembered by anyone 

Playing as Desmond right now


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2011)

Completed the game but did not expected this type of ending - can anybody elaborate this to me ??


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 2, 2011)

The ending is a strange one, indeed. It can be interpreted in many ways..


----------



## pramudit (Jun 27, 2012)

Finished this game. It was great. playing with ezio was lot of fun although i didnt like the ending where desmond killed the girl...


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ same here - a great game with bad ending but overall it's better than Revelation though.


----------



## pramudit (Jun 28, 2012)

Didn't play any other assassins creed game so I can't say about them. But I am now a die hard fan of the game.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ Play ACII and Revelation then


----------



## pramudit (Jun 29, 2012)

That's what I was thinking of. Will play AC2 first ...


----------

